# skinny female tinc



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Well, all three of my tincs are very active and have grown quite a bit. I have noticed though, that the two males have gained much more weight than the female. She's a bit larger than the other two, but not quite as fat. I'm not worried in the sense she looks like she's on death's door or something, but I'm a little concerned because I think she could stand to fatten up a bit. She hasn't seemed to lose or gain weight, but the males have definitely plumped up.

I have started today feeding more. However, we did send in a fecal and I got a zero reading. Any advice would be appreciated.

This frog of Tookay's is very close to what my female tinc looks like. (Sorry, I do not have a digital camera)


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

I had a similar problem. What I have done so far is just taken her out and put her in a quarantine tank by herself. That way shes getting more flies and you arent over feeding your males. My female tinc has sense gained her weight back, but her back legs are still a bit skinny, so she is staying in quarantine until she looks perfectly healthy.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

what I've noticed is that the males are pigs compared to her, despite she is larger. I am feeding out much more and that could be the main reason, plus I need to "spread" the food out a little more.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

From the pic she does not look too bad, are you sure you don't have another female in the tank? I've put some together before and then found out it was two females and not a pair.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

just a notice, that is not my frog, (Tookay's) just a pretty close picture to my frog, Jean(who is a cobalt). I'm not even sure if that frog of Tookay's is a girl/boy, just a look alike as far as Jean's "build" goes.

But, I'm pretty sure the other two are male, but then again, they are only 6-7 months old. 

That leads me to another question. Do female tincs "fill out" differently than the males? Sometimes I wonder if they do not has much fat deposits early because when they become gravid, they lose fat pads. I think that is what Ed Kowalski says.

Jean does, have on her belly the "line" down the middle which indicates the fat pads, but the two males (we think) have wider ones so the frog doesn't look so narrow.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would just keep an eye on her. I have the same thing with a recent pair of azurues where the female looks a little thin, but is eating well and active. Since the males mature faster Im guessing they will out faster as well.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

_Since the males mature faster Im guessing they will out faster as well._

Really? I have never raised tincs in a group before (just singly), and the last frog I had (before he passed away) was male.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

well, Jean has put on substantial weight. Despite she's not as "wide" as the males, her belly is much deeper. And I have noticed that her fat pads on the belly have really developed now. So perhaps I just needed to watch everybody closer on who gets food. Now, apparently they are eating too much!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Good to hear she is doing better.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

any improvement on your female kyle? I'm starting to believe that female tincs fill out differently. (lol, like women as they get older fill out more around the hips, while us dudes fill out more with a spare tire :wink: )


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Ha, spare tire.........very true. If you notice a frog that is not getting their fair share of food ie: a couple of pigs get it first, try scaring away the pigs so the underdog gets a chance. I know it sounds a bit crude and will not work for everyone but it worked for me. My male (tiny) was lagging in terms of growth because the other fat bastards would eat all the food first so instead of handling frogs and moving them around I would just pull out a long stick and slowly approach the "piglet" frogs with it to minimize stress but keep them away until the small one had a fair shot at eating.


----------

